# kiddie laughs



## Raine (Feb 28, 2005)

Turn up your sound.

http://d93.k12.id.us/~tech/smile.html


----------



## keen kook (Mar 1, 2005)

I discovered that, if I moved my mouse round & round in circles, the lil brat swung like crazy!  :twisted:


----------



## middie (Mar 1, 2005)

sounds kind of like my son lol


----------



## keen kook (Mar 1, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> sounds kind of like my son lol



Does he drink Guinness?


----------



## middie (Mar 1, 2005)

not yet.. he's only 8. give him about 2 yrs lol


----------



## tweedee (Mar 2, 2005)

That's really cute. It kind of sounds like my youngest grandson that lives with me. Gerald, he'll be 3 in May.


----------

